# Root beer recipes



## Viper_SA (13/11/15)

As promised @drew. For you too @r0gue z0mbie 
I have not made this yet since I can't find some of the herbs in my neck of the woods.

Homemade Root Beer






Print
A simple and nourishing fermented homemade root beer (non-alcoholic) with herbs and beneficial cultures.
Author: Wellness Mama
Recipe type: Beverage
Ingredients

½ cup Sassafras Root Bark
½ teaspoon wintergreen leaf (or more- try this to taste but start with a little as it has a very strong flavor)
1 cup unrefined organic cane sugar like rapadura
¼ cup molasses
1 cinnamon stick or 1 tiny dash of ground cinnamon (optional)
dash each of coriander and allspice (optional)
2 teaspoons of natural vanilla extract
3 quarts filtered water
¼ cup lime juice (optional but good for flavor)
¾ cup homemade ginger bug or other starter culture like whey or vegetable starter

Instructions

Put the sassafras root bark and wintergreen leaf in a large pot. Add cinnamon, coriander and allspice if using.
Add 3 quarts of filtered water and turn on high heat.
Bring to a boil and then reduce to a simmer for about 15-20 minutes.
Strain through a fine mesh strainer or cheesecloth to remove herbs.
While still warm, add the sugar and molasses and stir until dissolved.
Let cool until warm but not hot and add the lime juice and then then ginger bug or other culture and stir well.
Transfer to grolsch style bottles or jars with tight fitting lids and allow to ferment for several days at room temperature.
Check after two days for carbonation and when desired carbonation is reached, transfer to refrigerator and store until use.
Enjoy!

Notes
If desired, the following can be added to the original boil but they are not needed:
-2 cloves
-1 tablespoon licorice root
-1 tablespoon grated ginger root
-1 tablespoon hops flowers
-1 teaspoon of anise or fennel

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Eequinox (13/11/15)

Viper_SA said:


> As promised @drew. For you too @r0gue z0mbie
> I have not made this yet since I can't find some of the herbs in my neck of the woods.
> 
> Homemade Root Beer
> ...


but can you vape it ?


----------



## Viper_SA (13/11/15)

Eequinox said:


> but can you vape it ?



Yeah sure, just run it at a minimum of at least 80W for the flavor to really pop

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## stevie g (14/11/15)

@Viper_SA please let me know where you manage to find the ingredients coz I would love to try this.


----------



## Silver (14/11/15)

Tasted the Frankies Root Beer today from what @drew said on the other thread
Was quite nice - tasted just like wacky wicks chewing gum to me


----------



## Viper_SA (14/11/15)

@Silver you got to try the Frankie's Dandelion and Burdock then. I think all tobacco lovers would like it

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

